# Mini Alpines



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I have some questions. First of all, I have a 2 year old alpine doe who is at a healthy weight and weights 95 pounds, is that a mini alpine? She is very short too, just 25 inches at the withers. And how do you make a mini alpine and can you register them? Just please explain it to me. What size do they need to be?\
Ashlyn


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

at 95lbs your girl is a full size alpine.

Mini alpines are produced by breeding a standared alpine to a nigerian dwarf buck.

they are only registereable with mini goat registries like MDGA (and one other one). And the only way to register them still is to have a record that both parents were registered as well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

95 lbs seems a bit small, but at 2 years old they are not done growing yet.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.tmgronline.org/TMGR/BREEDSTANDARDS.html


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Nigerians average around 75lbs and 21 inches. She sounds either mini or just extremely small or stunted for her age.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks!! She is VERY small. Only 25 inches. She is also a little less lean than the average alpine, short legs, round belly. She is so tiny. Because her mom was very small and her battle with mastitis, that could have made her little.
Ashlyn


----------

